# Trained oberhasli work goat NW Ohio



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Very pretty 1 1/2 year old oberhasli wether for sale. He will be available after September 8th. He is a 4-h goat so he cant leave until after fair. He will need a little more work but will have the basic training done. Getting pics soon. Asking $200 obo. More info here: http://ober-ridgefarm.webs.com/forsale.htm


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

Are these dwarf or pygmy goats from like the Swiss Alpine? I tried google searches for a history on Oberhasli goats and get some of the silliest things. One was a dating site for goat lovers omg!

I wanted to see more and read a bit of history on them. They sure are pretty.

:lovey:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Hah! A dating website!? No an oberhasli is a standard sized dairy goat that was once called a Swiss alpine until they became their own breed, the oberhasli. He is probably over 30 inches at the withers. I have been working with him and he is now pulling me in the cart, so he is doing really well.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I also have a four month old wether that was going to someone, but then it didn't happen. I will sell him with this wether for an extra $45 or alone for $60. I will get some pics soon.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

These boys are sold.


----------

